# Gallery de Kyu [streams | freebs | rlc]



## kyukon

hihi TBT Museum~

This thread will be where I post miscellaneous art that I've made, with unannounced occasional streaming and freebie events!

Since I'm assuming most of you are interested in the latter, I'll cut to the chase!

xxxxxxx*FREEBIE EVENTS//*
Most freebie events will not be pre-announced and will be spontaneous, I'm sorry about this!
However, if you attend a lot of my streams and I get to know you, I might give you a freebie anyway!
This being said, please do not post references unless I have announced an event! I don't want this thread becoming too cluttered, thank you!

If you post a reference while I'm not holding an event or if I have not asked you for it, I will ignore it and most likely, I will _not_ draw for you, even if you re-post it during an event in the future. This may be a little harsh, but if you don't respect me, don't expect anything please.


xxxxxxx*RLC//*
Information about my RLC prices can be found here.
If there is an additional style you've seen done in the past that you're interested in commissioning me for, please tell me and I will do my best to give you a quote on it. 
I do not do custom adoptables for RLC at the moment. (this also includes "putting your oc together" based on a series of images and descriptions). Sorry!
I prefer inquiries be pmed to me and discussion on commissions in private, but you are welcome to ask general questions about commissions in this thread. :>


Click here for my Adoptable Thread

I will be posting my art randomly throughout the thread, so if you want to see the gallery side of things, that's where you'll be finding it. haha I'm not a very organized person, so trying to keep up with a spoiler on the front page is not my style. But it's kind of fun this way, isn't it? Like a wild goose chase or something. idk shut up kyu

Feel free to chat with me and ask me questions! I love any company! Small talk is great, although I might not be too good at it haha Feel free to ask me any art-related questions if you have them! I'll put up a F.A.Q under this to avoid any repeats. ' v')/

*Art Trade Status*
open | closed

xxxxxxx*F.A.Q//*


Spoiler



*Q:* What program do you use?
*A:* Paint Tool SAI and Adobe Elements 6.0 for touch-ups.

*Q:* What type of tablet do you use?
*A:* Wacom Intuos 3

*Q:* Do you do RLC? (real-life commission)
*A:* Yes, information is in my signature. "RLC" These commissions take priority and will be most of what I post around here! If you're interested, please message me privately! ^^

*Q:* Will you open up TBT commissions again?
*A:* I don't have a definite answer for this! At the moment, I've accumulated a bit of TBT already and RLCs are more important. I've had a lot of requests for this, so I may open some for you guys during my breaks from school, if I have time. If I decide to open them, I'll be sure to add a link here and let you all know!

*Q:* Can I add you on twitter or tumblr?
*A:* Yes! I will also follow back if you let me know who you are! ' y')/ Links to these are also in my signature.

*Q:* Can you teach me how to draw?
*A:* ahhh I would love to just pass on the ability to draw, but like all other things, it's just a whole bunch of repetition over time. (I'm sure you've heard this 1000x) haha However if there is something specific about my style you would like to learn how to do, I wouldn't mind making a tutorial if it's within my means! Just ask me!

Already done tutorials:
Eye Tutorial
Hair Tutorial

*Q:* Art trade?
*A:* My art trade status is posted above, if I am not open, it's mostly because I have too much school work, or too much art back-logged already. Keep checking back at the status to see if I am open! With that said, I won't trade indiscriminately, so if I turn you down, I'm really sorry!!


----------



## kyukon

sorry about that, my internet kept dying so I had to close the stream ; ~;
but here are the finished products, thanks for everyone who joined me!! <3


----------



## snapdragon

umm omg you are...amazing


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

As always, freaking amazing! I enjoyed the stream! Can't wait for the next one.
And again thanks for the help!


----------



## snapdragon

the blue rabbit girl is just so adorable xD will watch your stream next time if i am available!


----------



## Kammeh

Omggg! Those are soooo cuteeeee * o * //dies


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gorgeous<3


----------



## kyukon

Thanks so much, everyone ; w; 
I'm glad you enjoyed the stream!!
I actually had a lot of fun drawing these, kind of makes me want to level up my character in TERA haha


----------



## BungoTheElf

so beautiful and shiny ahhh :') <33

wish i could of stayed longer in the stream but computer restrictions haha wish jm worked on the ipad without having to get the app
had lots of fun!! :D good luck again with the rest of your comms~


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Ahhhhh ((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) these are so amazing and adorable as always! I love how you define a unqiue style that you keep consistant and somehow make it better each time Whenever I see awesome art like yours it makes me want to grab my tablet and practice more so I can at least be a fraction of how good you guys are ;u; art like this really inspires me though and makes me want to become better myself!
Please keep drawing these amazing chibis, I love looking at your work! I hope some day i can commision you!

*continues to lurk for stream*


----------



## buuunii

Flips table (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

KYU IS DA BESTEST AHHH I LOVE SEEING YOUR NEW ARTS
YOU INSPIRE ME SO MUCH UGH //dies


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Looks like you won't be lonely in the next stream for sure haha. XD


----------



## Shirohibiki

i missed your stream AND I AM SO SO SAD....... NON

kyu i love you and ur art so much lemme kiss u ;A; youre frigging gorgeous ugh <3333333


----------



## MindlessPatch

Wow, your art is stunning! Definitely going to stalk this thread for future artworks you upload :>


----------



## kyukon

buuunii said:


> Flips table (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
> 
> KYU IS DA BESTEST AHHH I LOVE SEEING YOUR NEW ARTS
> YOU INSPIRE ME SO MUCH UGH //dies



BUNI <333 How have you been?? ; 7; )/
YOU'RE TOO NICE TO ME AAA I DONT DESERVE SUCH PRAISE hhh
I've seen your new art too and you're improving so much! It's so nice ;;



Shirohibiki said:


> i missed your stream AND I AM SO SO SAD....... NON
> 
> kyu i love you and ur art so much lemme kiss u ;A; youre frigging gorgeous ugh <3333333



Shiro!! Ahh thank you so much ; w; thanks for your support always!! I will be sure to stream again soon, so no worries!!!
I should be streaming again this weekend even!


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> sorry about that, my internet kept dying so I had to close the stream ; ~;
> but here are the finished products, thanks for everyone who joined me!! <3


AHH, this is *AMAZING*! Love, love, love it! ; o ;

Do you mind if I request tutorials? I'd love to learn to draw like you! c:


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> AHH, this is *AMAZING*! Love, love, love it! ; o ;
> 
> Do you mind if I request tutorials? I'd love to learn to draw like you! c:



I don't mind at all! I even encourage it! ^^
I just ask that you try to make your requests specific!


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> I don't mind at all! I even encourage it! ^^
> I just ask that you try to make your requests specific!



Awesome! I'd like to request a tutorial for your super sparkly eyes and adorable chibi sized bodies (proportians and poses, mostly). A hair tutorial would be nice, too, but I don't want to be a burden on you! You don't have to do all the tutorials that I requested! Just one is fine! Thanks~


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> Awesome! I'd like to request a tutorial for your super sparkly eyes and adorable chibi sized bodies (proportians and poses, mostly). A hair tutorial would be nice, too, but I don't want to be a burden on you! You don't have to do all the tutorials that I requested! Just one is fine! Thanks~



Alright! ^^ It would be hard for me to make an entire body proportion/pose tutorial because I think a lot of that is very specific to my style and it's always changing hhh But I have made the eye coloring tutorial and I can make a hair tutorial the next time I work on a chibi!


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> Alright! ^^ It would be hard for me to make an entire body proportion/pose tutorial because I think a lot of that is very specific to my style and it's always changing hhh But I have made the eye coloring tutorial and I can make a hair tutorial the next time I work on a chibi!



Thank you so so so so much for the eye tutorial ! It's _definitely_ a *big* help! :>  I'm excited to see a hair tutorial, but if it's too complex for you, you don't have to do it!


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> Thank you so so so so much for the eye tutorial ! It's _definitely_ a *big* help! :>  I'm excited to see a hair tutorial, but if it's too complex for you, you don't have to do it!



ahh :'D I'm glad it's helpful! Hair shouldn't be an issue! 
If anything else comes to mind, feel free to ask for it and I'll see if it's manageable ^^


----------



## Mercedes

kyukon said:


> ahh :'D I'm glad it's helpful! Hair shouldn't be an issue!
> If anything else comes to mind, feel free to ask for it and I'll see if it's manageable ^^



Do you do rlc?


----------



## kyukon

Luckypinch said:


> Do you do rlc?



Yup, click "cash commission info" in my signature and it will redirect you.


----------



## Hyoshido

Bruh, this stuff you got goin' on is colorful af
I'm literally oozing with excitement to see what else you have in store, m8


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> Bruh, this stuff you got goin' on is colorful af
> I'm literally oozing with excitement to see what else you have in store, m8



ahaha yes, I like to use bright colors a lot, you've caught me ;///;
at least it's a good oozing?? I hope I don't let you down haha


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> ahaha yes, I like to use bright colors a lot, you've caught me ;///;
> at least it's a good oozing?? I hope I don't let you down haha


I bet you can make anything colorful! Even Emo's!
Bruh, you've made me into a pile of gloop, thanks u based kyukon!!!


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> I bet you can make anything colorful! Even Emo's!
> Bruh, you've made me into a pile of gloop, thanks u based kyukon!!!



ahh maybe ;; I DIDNT KNOW A PILE OF GLOOP WAS A GOOD THING
omg thank you though hhhhhHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

working on some more commissions~
hopefully my internet won't be a butt this time around
link is on the front page!


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> ahh maybe ;; I DIDNT KNOW A PILE OF GLOOP WAS A GOOD THING
> omg thank you though hhhhhHH


Naw man, I know u can.
Maybe I'm a happy pile of dead gloop, I died to a good cause, totally worth it mane.

I'll have to stalk and see about this freebs stuff, even though I'm not usually a fan of small anime babes with big googly eyes, I'd like to see how you'd take on stuff I'd mention 8)

going to stalk stream rip me


----------



## aleshapie

TY for streaming! It was nice to watch you create such a beautiful piece!


----------



## snapdragon

watching the streaming now!!!!!!!!! o.o


----------



## kyukon

Streaming is over, thanks to everyone who joined!! <3


----------



## buuunii

kyukon said:


> BUNI <333 How have you been?? ; 7; )/
> YOU'RE TOO NICE TO ME AAA I DONT DESERVE SUCH PRAISE hhh
> I've seen your new art too and you're improving so much! It's so nice ;;
> 
> 
> 
> Shiro!! Ahh thank you so much ; w; thanks for your support always!! I will be sure to stream again soon, so no worries!!!
> I should be streaming again this weekend even!



I just saw this lol

DUDE NO IVE BEEN GETTING WORSE aghdkakshsjsldl

But you're a very big inspiration and I hope I can learn more from you!! ;w;
Specially coloring lololol


----------



## kyukon

Hey guys! I'll be taking a few freebies! ^ v^
It's not first-come first-serve, thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido

INB4 SPAM

I dunno if I should say something, I bet I'd have nothing you'd really like to draw .n.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Hello! I'd love to be considered for a freebie ^^ Either of these two~ Thanks!
Ref: [x] [x]


----------



## gnoixaim

Hyogo said:


> INB4 SPAM
> 
> I dunno if I should say something, I bet I'd have nothing you'd really like to draw .n.



/lists 20 OC's with 5 pages of refs

--

Great stuff as always Kyukon <333


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler:  








Posting from phone so sorry for mistakes...

I was kinda upset that I didn't win you in the raffle so hopes to some sort of chance! 

Sorry if it's not "event". The title is set to freeb so I thought it's open.


----------



## Alvery

Hi! I'd love to be considered for a freebie! ^^ Whichever one of these guys? (Just click on the images for more details, by the way)

http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/residents.html


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> INB4 SPAM
> 
> I dunno if I should say something, I bet I'd have nothing you'd really like to draw .n.



psst this is the part where you include references

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85859
> 
> 
> 
> Posting from phone so sorry for mistakes...
> 
> I was kinda upset that I didn't win you in the raffle so hopes to some sort of chance!
> 
> Sorry if it's not "event". The title is set to freeb so I thought it's open.



nono it is an event haha I said I was taking freebies, no worries ^^


----------



## azukitan

Please consider drawing this bootiful person's OC: *[ref]* B)


----------



## StarwaveImpulse

Your art is so cute aaa ;v; consider my mayor maybe?


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> psst this is the part where you include references


.u. well I guess I'll poop something out.

[x] [x]
Toad in his Cat suit because there's nothing cuter than that ok.


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> .u. well I guess I'll poop something out.
> 
> [x] [x]
> Toad in his Cat suit because there's nothing cuter than that ok.



omg wth ahahaha xD


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> omg wth ahahaha xD


??
I don't understand the humor here <:I


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*gasp* *runs*

Here's mine dear, pick any if you consider. For the lovelies feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings. Thank you either way.

But pssstttt if you can't decided pick Stefan with his wings. They would look mean in your art style.



Spoiler: My Mayor














Spoiler: My Lovelies


----------



## Finnian

OMG I'M GONNA DIE


----------



## kyukon

Norski said:


> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> OMG I'M GONNA DIE



????? ??? ??!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> ??
> I don't understand the humor here <:I



I just didn't expect the request hahaha 
that, and i've never seen toad in his cat suit * v*



@all 
ok! I'm going to close requests here and work on the ones already requested ^ v^)/
please don't post any more requests after this point


----------



## Hyoshido

Well it'd be boring to draw humans all the time \o/ so I wanted to spice things up a little? idk anymore <:I


----------



## Amissapanda

Good luck with all of your requests! Your style is really cute. The one for Norski is adorable~


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh your art looks so awesome! ;A;

If your still doing freebs I'll throw my OCs in for consideration!
(x)
Pick whoever you want!


----------



## kyukon

MindlessPatch said:


> Hello! I'd love to be considered for a freebie ^^ Either of these two~ Thanks!
> Ref: [x] [x]


----------



## buuunii

//dies of cute


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> .u. well I guess I'll poop something out.
> 
> [x] [x]
> Toad in his Cat suit because there's nothing cuter than that ok.


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


>


OVERSIZED PAW GLOVES SELL IT, Why do they have to be freeeee


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> OVERSIZED PAW GLOVES SELL IT, Why do they have to be freeeee



where is da problem doe


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh there's no problem, the oversized paws make it better.

I just uh, don't feel like art should be free .u.
I'd be willing to tip you, bruh.


----------



## kyukon

StarwaveImpulse said:


> Your art is so cute aaa ;v; consider my mayor maybe?








- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Oh there's no problem, the oversized paws make it better.
> 
> I just uh, don't feel like art should be free .u.
> I'd be willing to tip you, bruh.



hahaha well, I don't really need currency or anything, but if you really want to, I won't stop you!
they're called freebies for a reason > A<


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> hahaha well, I don't really need currency or anything, but if you really want to, I won't stop you!
> they're called freebies for a reason > A<


>n< Freebies and me don't get on well, makes me feel greedy y'know
Also when I did freebies with my pixels, nobody appreciated them lmao so I don't wanna make you feel like I don't appreciate it!

But ech, I doubt 200 TBT would make much of a difference compared to your total, huh? ;n;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

AH these are awesome so far!!! Every one of them!


----------



## TeruTeruBozu

ffft your arts so pretty ; v ; I can't wait to see you stream! I'd love to see your art from sketch to finish > v <
*crawls back into hiding*


----------



## Nix

Your art. AMG. Does freebs in the title mean there's an event going on? o.o How do I knoooow? >3< Also, when do you usually stream? ouo​


----------



## kyukon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *gasp* *runs*
> 
> Here's mine dear, pick any if you consider. For the lovelies feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings. Thank you either way.
> 
> But pssstttt if you can't decided pick Stefan with his wings. They would look mean in your art style.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Mayor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Lovelies


----------



## Keitara

Amazingness, perfection, beauty everywhere!! O-O
*faints because of the epicness*


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> >n< Freebies and me don't get on well, makes me feel greedy y'know
> Also when I did freebies with my pixels, nobody appreciated them lmao so I don't wanna make you feel like I don't appreciate it!
> 
> But ech, I doubt 200 TBT would make much of a difference compared to your total, huh? ;n;



I would just accept the art graciously and tip without warrant. Drawing is a creative outlet for artists, so kyukon is on the benefiting end as well 8D


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> >n< Freebies and me don't get on well, makes me feel greedy y'know
> Also when I did freebies with my pixels, nobody appreciated them lmao so I don't wanna make you feel like I don't appreciate it!
> 
> But ech, I doubt 200 TBT would make much of a difference compared to your total, huh? ;n;



awwwh ; w; well, I don't really do freebies for appreciation or anything, although when people like the result of my art, I'm always happy. <33
I more or less offer these freebies because I know people want my art and often can't get it otherwise, or just free art in general. Also because I like doing these little doodles since it gives me a break from commissions. Freebies are different for me since they're not something I /have/ to do, but it's still art. ; v;
But really, you don't need to worry about it and I know you appreciate it, just by this fuss you're making now <33 So I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

kyukon said:


>


*dies and goes to heaven*
*fangirls* how are these freebies?!

Oh my goodness I love it! Thank you! AHHH!

--------------

*EDIT:* Oh wait post above now I see haha. Are you sure you don't want anything in return?


----------



## kyukon

Nix said:


> Your art. AMG. Does freebs in the title mean there's an event going on? o.o How do I knoooow? >3< Also, when do you usually stream? ouo​



I'm sorry, but requests are closed for now! ;;
In the future, I'll be updating the thread title when I'm having events and streaming, so that is how you will know! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *EDIT:* Oh wait post above now I see haha. Are you sure you don't want anything in return?



yepyep

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeruTeruBozu said:


> ffft your arts so pretty ; v ; I can't wait to see you stream! I'd love to see your art from sketch to finish > v <
> *crawls back into hiding*



ahh thank you ; u; )/
I'd love for you to join me some time as well!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

kyukon said:


> yepyep


Hmm.... if you say so but one day I will repay you.
Thank you again dear <3


----------



## Nix

Okay. ouo I'll try and catch you online. x3 I just got a job for the nightshift and don't know if your hours clash with mine. xD​


----------



## kyukon

azukitan said:


> ...








hope your friend likes it! ' w')/


----------



## MC4pros

Are you still doing freebies? ; o ;
My *mayor or OCs* from here, please? c:


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> Are you still doing freebies? ; o ;
> My *mayor or OCs* from here, please? c:



I'm sorry, requests are closed now! 
I'll edit the title of the thread when the next freeb event is going on ;; sorry!


----------



## azukitan

kyukon said:


> hope your friend likes it! ' w')/



AHHHHHH, LET ME HUG YOU! She's going to adore it! >w< Thanks a million, kyu! /glomps <3333


----------



## StarwaveImpulse

kyukon said:


>



She's so adorable!! Thank you so much, I love it!! ♥♥♥ (?；ω；`)


----------



## Zane

kyukon said:


> hope your friend likes it! ' w')/



KICKS DOWN THE DOOR
your art is sooo gorgeous i've said it before i'll say it again!! all the pieces you did today are fabulous but mine is my favorite! ;D Haha
excellent work as always, and thank you so much for drawing my character! (and thanks to azukitan too hehe <3)


----------



## Finnian

I want one so bad. ;v;


----------



## tobi!

kyukon said:


>



u can have me *~* ♥

definitely following ur art blog!


----------



## MindlessPatch

Oh my goodness!! Thank you so so much! I absolutely adore your style everything about it is stunning! Thank you again <3


----------



## kyukon

Here is the previously requested hair tutorial!
Although not always, this is more or less how I color my hair!


----------



## Allycat

wow.... so adorable...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*saves like the other* brilliant!


----------



## Finnian

Hnnggg. This art is so cute it kills me


----------



## kyukon

hhhhh thank you all ; -;
I hope you somehow find this helpful!


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> Here is the previously requested hair tutorial!
> Although not always, this is more or less how I color my hair!



OMG, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! <33 This is _very_ helpful! I'll definitely be using this! Thank you!! :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

smooches kyus art

ahhh i love popping in this thread to see all ur kawaii art <333


----------



## kyukon

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches kyus art
> 
> ahhh i love popping in this thread to see all ur kawaii art <333



ahh!! wow I just noticed this ; -;
thanks so much for your lovely comments, as always!!


----------



## kyukon

ALSO do adoptables sell really well here?
I've been seeing a lot of adoptable shops and am kind of interested ' o'


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

kyukon said:


> ALSO do adoptables sell really well here?
> I've been seeing a lot of adoptable shops and am kind of interested ' o'


*daydreams to what your adoptables would look like*

I haven't been paying attention, so I can't answer your question there.
But they seem quite popular.


----------



## Pokemanz

kyukon said:


> ALSO do adoptables sell really well here?
> I've been seeing a lot of adoptable shops and am kind of interested ' o'



Adoptables are extremely popular right now. It seems like every artist is doing them!
People love to buy adoptables created by their favorite artists. They sell really well!
(Some more than others, but y'know)


----------



## kyukon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *daydreams to what your adoptables would look like*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention, so I can't answer your question there.
> But they seem quite popular.



ahaha xD 
yeah, I'm really interested in making some just for the hell of it and see how it goes hhh ; 7;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Adoptables are extremely popular right now. It seems like every artist is doing them!
> People love to buy adoptables created by their favorite artists. They sell really well!
> (Some more than others, but y'know)



Yeah!! Thanks for your feedback!
Do you know what they usually use them for? 
Just personal ocs?


----------



## Pokemanz

kyukon said:


> Yeah!! Thanks for your feedback!
> Do you know what they usually use them for?
> Just personal ocs?



Yep, most adoptables are used as OCs! They are original characters, after all.
People looking for a new character to use as a friend or whatever alongside their mayor/OC will often go for adoptables. Along with those simply looking for their own OC, of course.
Most artists allow buyers to change things like name/backstory/physical features/colors, but mostly ask that the buyer keep the same design they came up with. Just because the artist created them and all. You don't have to do this though!


----------



## kyukon

ignore this post please~


----------



## Finnian

every time i see your art i die because it's so professional.


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> every time i see your art i die because it's so professional.



WHAT professional--
omg my art is poo compared to your paintings tho


----------



## Shirohibiki

both of you are ****ing professionals get this **** outta here STOP THAT


----------



## kyukon

hey guys ' w')/
sorry i kinda went inactive, I have an exam tomorrow morning and a super huge on this coming sunday hhh

But! I wanna ask you guys for some advice!
I recorded a song recently and want some advice on the mixing
someone mentioned that the harmonies sounded off to them, so I need to know what to fix with a few more critiques ^^
please listen if headphones if you can ' v'
thanks guys o/


also! i've made some adoptable bases and was wondering if you guys had any theme ideas/you would like to see?


----------



## fup10k

kyukon said:


> also! i've made some adoptable bases and was wondering if you guys had any theme ideas/you would like to see?



boys with horns >A>


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> hey guys ' w')/
> sorry i kinda went inactive, I have an exam tomorrow morning and a super huge on this coming sunday hhh
> 
> But! I wanna ask you guys for some advice!
> I recorded a song recently and want some advice on the mixing
> someone mentioned that the harmonies sounded off to them, so I need to know what to fix with a few more critiques ^^
> please listen if headphones if you can ' v'
> thanks guys o/
> 
> 
> also! i've made some adoptable bases and was wondering if you guys had any theme ideas/you would like to see?



Omg, I'm excited to see the adopts you make! ;w; Here's some theme ideas:
- Sweets
- Animals (kemonomimi)
- Seasons lol
- Nature
- Mythical creatures/beasts
- circus
- Egyptian
- Greek gods/goddesses
- Chinese zodiac
- flowers
- fairy tales
- formal/ballroom wear
- masquerade ball
- household objects
- 1700`s
- 1960`s
- music themed
- porcelain/antique dolls
- pirates
- royal
- nymphs/naiad/centaurs/mermaids/unicorns/pixies (fantasy in general)

IDK.


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> ....



omg so many xDD 
do you have a top 3 you would like to see?

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> boys with horns >A>



ahh yes ; -; i love boys with horns as well <3


----------



## Katelyn

Oh gosh, do I smell more adoptables? I'm prepared to become broke again xD


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> omg so many xDD
> do you have a top 3 you would like to see?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahh yes ; -; i love boys with horns as well <3



Omg yes, boys with horns is definitely something I want to see. Anything sweets or anthro related would be great too! : )


----------



## kyukon

Probably don't need to do this because it's already on the front page, but I'm going to add links to my adoptable thread on the first post of this and here for you guys who are subscribed here!

 >> here <<


----------



## kyukon

Im in recitation right now and would like to doodle some things! 
Will be on paper&pencil and will most likely upload when i get home tonight

Whispers let me draw for youuu


----------



## boujee

now let me continue sending gorgeous pictures to you


----------



## kyukon

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler:  okay I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now let me continue sending gorgeous pictures to you



I cant see spoilers on mobile ;; but tyty


----------



## boujee

/curls up
I'll unspoil it


----------



## kyukon

Arigat!! I shall upload it when i get home!


----------



## boujee

Awe thank you


----------



## kyukon

Gamzee said:


> ....





Spoiler











Ahhhhh sorry i cant take clear pics im a turd


----------



## MC4pros

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...;-M-C-S-&#9998;-A-R-T-&#9998;-H-U-N-T-&#9834;
how about my oc Vrinda?


----------



## kyukon

I was going to stream but both my join.me and livestream aren't cooperating. ;--;
However, I am working on 1st auction art, then custom adoptables. 

My last final was this morning, thanks so much to everyone who was waiting on art from me for being patient!!


----------



## ssvv227

kyukon said:


> I was going to stream but both my join.me and livestream aren't cooperating. ;--;
> However, I am working on 1st auction art, then custom adoptables.
> 
> My last final was this morning, thanks so much to everyone who was waiting on art from me for being patient!!



if you ever to get either to work, be sure to post the link as I'd love to see your stream!


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> I was going to stream but both my join.me and livestream aren't cooperating. ;--;
> However, I am working on 1st auction art, then custom adoptables.
> 
> My last final was this morning, thanks so much to everyone who was waiting on art from me for being patient!!



Aw :c I wish I knew of some other streams.
Picarto I know of, but idk if it requires $$ or something > -<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> I was going to stream but both my join.me and livestream aren't cooperating. ;--;
> However, I am working on 1st auction art, then custom adoptables.
> 
> My last final was this morning, thanks so much to everyone who was waiting on art from me for being patient!!



Definitely gonna try and catch your stream whenever it happens ^_^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Good luck! I'll be sure to catch your stream. I hope you can get it up and running.


----------



## kyukon

Hey guys, chances are I won't get the stream up by tonight, I really can't figure it out. D:
But I've finished Kain's auction piece here:


Spoiler











This was actually really challenging for me because how draw guys with buzz cut & facial hair plz ;-;


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> Hey guys, chances are I won't get the stream up by tonight, I really can't figure it out. D:
> But I've finished Kain's auction piece here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was actually really challenging for me because how draw guys with buzz cut & facial hair plz ;-;



But you did great cuz we love it so much <3
I'm very glad I was able to get you in the auction ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> Hey guys, chances are I won't get the stream up by tonight, I really can't figure it out. D:
> But I've finished Kain's auction piece here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was actually really challenging for me because how draw guys with buzz cut & facial hair plz ;-;



YUSS! Didn't miss it lol, and Kain's piece looks fantastic : O


----------



## kyukon

hey guyss I finally got my livestream working!
I'm adding the link here and on the home page!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay I am so there : D


----------



## kyukon

what I produced over my 6 hours of streaming:
http://gyazo.com/69f07ae8c274e659d2923d968abe7408
http://gyazo.com/6e67bf33c543785747238ec089461053


----------



## ssvv227

kyukon said:


> what I produced over my 6 hours of streaming:
> http://gyazo.com/69f07ae8c274e659d2923d968abe7408
> http://gyazo.com/6e67bf33c543785747238ec089461053



you are so wonderful <333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

kyukon said:


> what I produced over my 6 hours of streaming:
> http://gyazo.com/69f07ae8c274e659d2923d968abe7408
> http://gyazo.com/6e67bf33c543785747238ec089461053



i am the queen of memes, hell yes


----------



## Benevoir

Shirohibiki said:


> i am the queen of memes, hell yes


You never told me that you had a kid with Shrek what the heck ━Σ(ﾟДﾟ|||)━

Dem noodle phalanges tho


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I cry every time, its so beautiful.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> what I produced over my 6 hours of streaming:
> http://gyazo.com/69f07ae8c274e659d2923d968abe7408
> http://gyazo.com/6e67bf33c543785747238ec089461053



Good times, those are stunning<3


----------



## Jint

aaaaa looks like I missed your stream ;____;
hopefully I'll catch you the next time you're on uuuUUU
​


----------



## KainAronoele

Great stream, thanks for hosting it!


----------



## kyukon

So! Since it's summer, I'm thinking of opening a TBT shop for you guys who can't pay RLC but want some kyuart. haha
I'm pretty sure the style I'm going to be selling will look like this:






Can you guys help me price? It doesn't take me very long and I don't want to bleed the Museum (I want not-so-rich people to be able to attain my art). What do you guys think?

edit;; this also means to those of you who asked me privately that trades will be open for smaller styles like this (or similar to it)


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> So! Since it's summer, I'm thinking of opening a TBT shop for you guys who can't pay RLC but want some kyuart. haha
> I'm pretty sure the style I'm going to be selling will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me price? It doesn't take me very long and I don't want to bleed the Museum (I want not-so-rich people to be able to attain my art). What do you guys think?
> 
> edit;; this also means to those of you who asked me privately that trades will be open for smaller styles like this (or similar to it)



Well average I've seen is 400 - 750 tbt. If it's simple to do, maybe towards the bottom middle of that spectrum?
Honestly, I'd easier pay 500 - 1k for one of those, but you know I'm pretty biased when it comes to your art, lol.


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> Well average I've seen is 400 - 750 tbt. If it's simple to do, maybe towards the bottom middle of that spectrum?
> Honestly, I'd easier pay 500 - 1k for one of those, but you know I'm pretty biased when it comes to your art, lol.




haha thanks Kain!
I just don't know what's considered expensive here... because Im a hermit.... aaaAAA yeah
I hope 500 is reasonable then?


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> haha thanks Kain!
> I just don't know what's considered expensive here... because Im a hermit.... aaaAAA yeah
> I hope 500 is reasonable then?



Should be! :3
Expensive would be like 1.5k+ per character...?? I think, idk xD I think most ppl keep it around the average range lol


----------



## Naiad

kyukon said:


> what I produced over my 6 hours of streaming:
> http://gyazo.com/69f07ae8c274e659d2923d968abe7408
> http://gyazo.com/6e67bf33c543785747238ec089461053



JUNJI ITO BYE

for your commishes, maybe 600-750 each??


----------



## kyukon

Naiad said:


> JUNJI ITO BYE
> 
> for your commishes, maybe 600-750 each??








hahaa thanks for your input!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Honestly, they're gonna fly out like hotcakes no matter WHAT you ask.  Haha!  Be prepared for a LONG waiting list.  (Everyone wants a piece of that Kyu art.  Whew!  Glad I've got the RLC all lined up.  )


----------



## kyukon

ATotsSpot said:


> Honestly, they're gonna fly out like hotcakes no matter WHAT you ask.  Haha!  Be prepared for a LONG waiting list.  (Everyone wants a piece of that Kyu art.  Whew!  Glad I've got the RLC all lined up.  )



ahh thanks Tots. ;;


----------



## Keitara

Goddess kyu thinks of selling for TBT?!?! OMG OMG THIS IS WONDERFUL NEWS!
I'd definitely pay whatever you would charge, Kyu! @-@
*drools*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I already stalk you so hard for streams LOL xD I will stalk just a little harder if you open shop hnnnnng need Kairi (and other OC's) in any of your styles<3

Even so I agree with the prices stated+ I mean who hasn't wanted a piece of you huhu ;D (no innuendo intended)


----------



## kyukon

streaming commissions~


----------



## Alvery

kyukon said:


> streaming commissions~



Ahhh I'm outside so I can't watch ;v;


----------



## kyukon

streaming is *online* !
if anyone is even awake or around haha

working on a birthday present for a friend!


----------



## kyukon

stream has ended!
thanks for joining me everyone!


----------



## kyukon

here is the finished piece that I worked on today:



Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> here is the finished piece that I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


SO GORGEOUS KYU!!
Your friend's gonna die of happiness when she gets it!! :D


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> SO GORGEOUS KYU!!
> Your friend's gonna die of happiness when she gets it!! :D



tyty kain!! ; -; /


----------



## Kirindrake

kyukon said:


> here is the finished piece that I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Love it so muchhh ;u; you're incredible at art ahahaaa <333


----------



## ssvv227

loooks fabbb <3 i see what you did with the stars ;D


----------



## SharJoY

kyukon said:


> here is the finished piece that I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



simply beautiful.


----------



## kyukon

thanks everyone! ;; <3

*@tuna* 
yaaaa i gave up oTL

by the way !! offering freebies to lurkers haha
(you don't have to wait until 8 to post -- go for it~)


----------



## Kirindrake

You're offering freebies? c: could you maybe do [Zelm] for me? c:


Spoiler: Or image ref here











Thank you if you do him! <3


----------



## SharJoY

Oh I hope I read this correctly.

REf:   Either option is fine.  Using a new ref sheet.


----------



## kyukon

Kirindrake said:


> You're offering freebies? c: could you maybe do [Zelm] for me? c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or image ref here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you if you do him! <3



yepyep~ :]
trying to get as many done in the hour as possible


----------



## Mewmewmewm

AHH FREEBIES WHAT ;u;
and I'm in the middle of making a ref. meh I'll try anyway XD thank you very much for doing this!!!
Unnamed oc ref and description:


Spoiler








This is a character I'm using for a oneshot I'm doing. She's only half werewolf so she only sometimes gets red eyes, ears, and a tail when she's stressed. She's very girly but very shy and quiet in front of other people~


----------



## Keitara

Ahh Kyukon's freebies! 
Would you consider drawing either Monkey D Luffy or my OCs Keitara & Akyo from here [x]?
Thanks so much for the giveaway c:


----------



## Jint

eeeeeee consider kasumi or umei from here for a freeb? ;w; Thank you!!
​


----------



## Gracelia

hi kyu~~ anddd o my a freebie event! id love to leave these for consideration (i couldnt pick one q.q ):
ref 1 / ref 2

thanks so much ;,D


----------



## Keitara

kyukon said:


> here is the finished piece that I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OH MY!! Just saw this T_T Beautiful!! PERFECTION!! Your style is so unique //sobs


----------



## Fuuu

Consider my mayor maybe? Please and thanks! ` 7`)/


----------



## kyukon

Kirindrake said:


> You're offering freebies? c: could you maybe do [Zelm] for me? c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or image ref here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you if you do him! <3


----------



## ssvv227

kyukon said:


> thanks everyone! ;; <3
> 
> *@tuna*
> yaaaa i gave up oTL
> 
> by the way !! offering freebies to lurkers haha
> (you don't have to wait until 8 to post -- go for it~)



but i wouldn't be able to tell that you just gave up  looks bootiful still <3


----------



## Kirindrake

kyukon said:


>



OHHH MY GOOOOSSHHHH *freaks out* SQUEE he's perfect ahaaaa QUQ <3 <3 <3 omgggg so amazing aahhhh ////// THANK YOU SO MUCHHH <333


----------



## chizu

wahhh, please consider her or him [x]? his hair is more like this guy's tho! thank you! ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Uwah please consider my beautiful Kairi<3 

Kairi-[X]

Thanks for any consideration<3 Switched to just Kairi cause always wanted to see her in your style :3 As an extra note she has bangs like in the upper right pic. Oh and gomen if she could be holding a dagger or daggers xD


----------



## kyukon

Misti said:


> Oh I hope I read this correctly.
> 
> REf:  View attachment 131799 Either option is fine.  Using a new ref sheet.


----------



## SharJoY

kyukon said:


>



So cute!  Thank you so much!


----------



## kyukon

Misti said:


> So cute!  Thank you so much!



added the flower bc I forgot it :']





- - - Post Merge - - -

btw I will be doing everyone who posted up until 9pm


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]Omgosh your work is adorable! O []O If you're still accepting, I would be honored if you could do my oc/ac character! [x][/size]


----------



## boujee

I'm in a different time zone so I'm not sure if I'm late or not u vu
May you consider him:


Spoiler










His skin is pale and since it's a half body,


----------



## Kailah

i'm not sure if i'm late either, but here you go! ; v ; 
thank you so much for considering~~

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8789/17192718308_72fb541f80_o.png


----------



## pillow bunny

oh whoops if you haven't started could you do this one instead:


----------



## cheezyfries

AHH omg i forgot and i kept on reminding myself to post something >.< if it's not too late, maybe my mayor or OC?

mayor - [x]
OC - [x]


----------



## kyukon

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHH FREEBIES WHAT ;u;
> and I'm in the middle of making a ref. meh I'll try anyway XD thank you very much for doing this!!!
> Unnamed oc ref and description:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a character I'm using for a oneshot I'm doing. She's only half werewolf so she only sometimes gets red eyes, ears, and a tail when she's stressed. She's very girly but very shy and quiet in front of other people~



she's super adorable <3 ;w;





*edit;;*
not accepting any more requests after this point!
thank you!

will be finishing up the requests up until this point, so please check back for pick-up!
I will try my best to do everyone's requests


----------



## Mewmewmewm

kyukon said:


> she's super adorable <3 ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit;;*
> not accepting any more requests after this point!
> thank you!
> 
> will be finishing up the requests up until this point, so please check back for pick-up!
> I will try my best to do everyone's requests


OH MY GODDDD THANK YOUUUUUU ;A; She looks so cute ahhhhhh
Seriously, you're amazing for doing this!!!


----------



## kyukon

Keitara said:


> Ahh Kyukon's freebies!
> Would you consider drawing either Monkey D Luffy or my OCs Keitara & Akyo from here [x]?
> Thanks so much for the giveaway c:


----------



## Gracelia

so cutee so far! dont overwork yourself, kyu (;＾◇＾ゝ


----------



## kyukon

Jint said:


> eeeeeee consider kasumi or umei from here for a freeb? ;w; Thank you!!
> ​








kk ill get to the others later guys :>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

These are byootiful, Kyu! *_*


----------



## Chiisanacx

Omg I can't wait until the next freebie hour! >.< //cringes at your artwork cuteness


----------



## Keitara

kyukon said:


>



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thanks so much!! //sobs
I love her expression and hair! It's totally awesome ; v ; thankksss


----------



## Jint

kyukon said:


> kk ill get to the others later guys :>




omg she's so pretty ; o ;
Thank you Kyuu~~!! <333
​


----------



## buuunii

Darn! I missed it v.v


----------



## kyukon

ahh I feel really sorry towards the people I didn't get to, but I have a lot of trades and paid work that I need to do... so I don't think I'll be able to get to the others who posted before I ended requests ;-; 
super sorry about that

also, random work I did last fall that never ended up being used by the commissioner :']


Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda

I really love your stuff - always have since I first saw it. There's such a unique style to it and you really bring it out to pop with vibrant colors and interesting contrasts. There's so much life in your work and it's stunning.

Even if that piece didn't end up getting used, it's lovely and I adore the atmosphere of it.


----------



## kyukon

Amissapanda said:


> ....



Thanks so much for your lovely compliment! <3 It really means a lot to me!
I don't believe we've really spoken before, but I'm happy to see you and your work back in the museum after a long time! ^^
I hope to you see you around in the future as well!


----------



## Amissapanda

kyukon said:


> Thanks so much for your lovely compliment! <3 It really means a lot to me!
> I don't believe we've really spoken before, but I'm happy to see you and your work back in the museum after a long time! ^^
> I hope to you see you around in the future as well!



You're very welcome. It's my pleasure. : ) To be honest, I'd have spoken to you sooner, but I was always so self-conscious because of how good you were and I wasn't sure what to say. Haha. I'm trying to change that now and just go for it, since it would be a shame not to tell you how much I love your work.

Thank you kindly! I'll certainly be watching your thread. : )


----------



## kyukon

Amissapanda said:


> ...



ack ;-; that's a really big compliment in and of itself, thanks so much; but you're also an amazing artist! 
it takes a lot of courage to just take the plunge and I should do so myself more, actually haha ;; 
I'm a pretty reclusive person, so thank you for reaching out to me!

I'll certainly also be looking forward to your works!


----------



## kyukon

Some art for a PV of my UTAU's new voicebanks
the only problem is I suck at making videos :^D RIP



Spoiler


----------



## himeki

Oh wow! Gorgeous art ;w;


----------



## kyukon

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh wow! Gorgeous art ;w;



thank you for the compliment ;-;


----------



## Llust

ahh- your art is adorable ;^;


----------



## riummi

//i shall one day be on time for freebie hour *^*


----------



## kyukon

does anyone else play splatoon? ;v;
Id love to play with some friends hhh


----------



## Hyoshido

T> NNID for free arts B)

Jokes, I should perhaps give Splatoon more love now since the big update is out .o.


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> T> NNID for free arts B)
> 
> Jokes, I should perhaps give Splatoon more love now since the big update is out .o.



PLS ill give you as much splatoon fanart as you want B^)
is it ok to add you??? you'd be my savior ;-;
last night I lost 30 matches in a row because my teams consisted of people who accrued 400points .___.
and then that one person who manages 80pt idek


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> PLS ill give you as much splatoon fanart as you want B^)
> is it ok to add you??? you'd be my savior ;-;
> last night I lost 30 matches in a row because my teams consisted of people who accrued 400points .___.
> and then that one person who manages 80pt idek



I totally would love to play a few matches with you, but... I use my boyfriend's WiiU to play it (his game technically too...), so I'd have to ask him. Derp. 

Aww man, I've never had a streak THAT bad...  I dunno how you had such a bad losing streak. Crappy timing indeed. Yeah, I hate getting stuck with people who gets almost no points. I at least try to get at least 500+ each match. At times, one person got 0, but think they disconnected.


----------



## mayor-essy

Oh my god, if you ever want to play send me a vm. I usually have 600-800 points.. and I hate it when I lose because of disconnects and not so good players (noobs). 

But yeah, I'm looking for people to play with so let me know.. Also I never lost so many times in a row, that's just bad luck. Though I had 1 time where we only had 3 team members 5 matches in a row. we won 1 match lol. The disconnects can be pretty annoying. T~T


----------



## Amissapanda

kyukon said:


> does anyone else play splatoon? ;v;
> Id love to play with some friends hhh



Sure, I'd be happy to! : ) I plan to do a lot more private friends rooms now that the option is open with the new update, but I'd be happy just joining online regularly, too.

Also, I'm ridiculously happy that there's finally an option for a dress in the gear, even if it's a cosplay item.

If you're interested, my NNID is in my side bar! I play at least a few times a week, but lately it's more often with the new gear/level cap and Splatfest incoming.


----------



## kyukon

ahhh i'm so happy, you guys are all so nice ;-;
if it's alright with you all, then I'll gladly add your NNIDs!
I really did get bad luck -- it was the night of the new content release, so I suppose everyone was trying out the friend function and I got stuck with the lonelies. ;-;
I usually get around 1k points, so you can imagine my frustration with my bad luck ;__; 
I'd love to play with you all though <3 My activity on the game is really all over the place, but if you wanna play just shout at me on twitter or something :'D

as for pengu!! If your boyfriend gives the ok, just sent me a friend request on the Wii U saying it's you. ^^


----------



## mayor-essy

Hiya I've accepted your friend request on the Wii U. I'll be playing the next few hours so feel free to join. I'm the mii that looks like a bear called Grizzly. lol


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> as for pengu!! If your boyfriend gives the ok, just sent me a friend request on the Wii U saying it's you. ^^



I have my own NN ID, though I dunno how it all works on the WiiU since I originally only made the ID was to go into the eshop. XD I'll ask him about that.


----------



## kyukon

mayor-essy said:


> Hiya I've accepted your friend request on the Wii U. I'll be playing the next few hours so feel free to join. I'm the mii that looks like a bear called Grizzly. lol



ahh I would love to, but my mom is monopolizing the Wii U ;-;
I usually play at night (EST), hopefully I can catch you some other time??
unless I somehow get my mom to get off (which isnt likely)

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I have my own NN ID, though I dunno how it all works on the WiiU since I originally only made the ID was to go into the eshop. XD I'll ask him about that.



whichever ID you play splatoon on is the one you need to friend me with c:


----------



## kyukon

testing stufff


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

That is one sexy panda * ^*


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

wow... just wow
those are amazing!


----------



## Shirohibiki

hnnnnnnng the beautiful shinies.... i always love seeing your new work. swoons <3 your colors are always super spot on and i just love how they compliment each other ;a;


----------



## g u m m i

Do you mind telling me how you did those, like the codes or something? I've been trying to with a table but I can't ;-;


----------



## kyukon

another tera comm ╰(⊹◕۝◕ )╯


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

All so beautiful *_* <3<3 And that last one, what a freaking cutie :3


----------



## kyukon

My friend and I based on our Shindan Maker results. ' w'





Cover art for a friend who decided to sing along with my utau!

Annnnd random pixel commissions:


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> ---


So awesome!!

Your pixels are cute too! You do commissions for those now? o:

EDIT: Also if you were to sell sketches like that, how much would they be, ya think? o .o


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> So awesome!!
> 
> Your pixels are cute too! You do commissions for those now? o:
> 
> EDIT: Also if you were to sell sketches like that, how much would they be, ya think? o .o



Hey Kain! Long-time no see!
Which sketch are you talking about?
And yes, I do, they are $5 each although I haven't edited them onto my official commission information yet. ^^;


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> Hey Kain! Long-time no see!
> Which sketch are you talking about?
> And yes, I do, they are $5 each although I haven't edited them onto my official commission information yet. ^^;



I know! I've been pretty off and on here lately. Feel like you may have too..?
The friend one, guitar guy :P lol
Ah, gotcha! Well they are cool. May have to check up and order one or a few soon. Christmas coming up, may be cool to get some family some amazing art from one of my Top 2 artists :3 haha


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> I know! I've been pretty off and on here lately. Feel like you may have too..?
> The friend one, guitar guy :P lol
> Ah, gotcha! Well they are cool. May have to check up and order one or a few soon. Christmas coming up, may be cool to get some family some amazing art from one of my Top 2 artists :3 haha



Yeahh haha school has been really rough on me this semester, so as things are settling down, I'm slowly making my way back to internet life ; A;
Ohh actually, I'm not sure how much that would be because I never sell sketches oTL
That was a gift to a friend, but if you're really set on that style, we could work something out privately. 
And ahhh ;__; you're too sweet! It means a lot to me to be considered as such!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

pssst- you are most definitely a top artist <3 And yuh I too just wanna get college over with when I can go back Dx I finally just want a good paying job when I can work again ffff :3 Oh and random but yay my mom went to the financial legal court thing and my dad never showed and in turn we should be getting some much needed funds within the next month or so huzzah ;_; so wonderful <3


----------



## kyukon

Kairi-Kitten said:


> pssst- you are most definitely a top artist <3 And yuh I too just wanna get college over with when I can go back Dx I finally just want a good paying job when I can work again ffff :3 Oh and random but yay my mom went to the financial legal court thing and my dad never showed and in turn we should be getting some much needed funds within the next month or so huzzah ;_; so wonderful <3



hhhhhhh I'm an art ninja I don't see how I could possibly be anywhere up there haha //hides in my cave
I hear ya!! ; w; ohhh!!! That's really good news! And just in time to celebrate with Thanksgiving. ;^) Honestly, really happy for you. ;;


----------



## Atsila

I'd die for art from you. All I'm gonna say LOL.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> hhhhhhh I'm an art ninja I don't see how I could possibly be anywhere up there haha //hides in my cave
> I hear ya!! ; w; ohhh!!! That's really good news! And just in time to celebrate with Thanksgiving. ;^) Honestly, really happy for you. ;;



Huehue regardless you are ;D *shatters cave so Kyu is forced out of hiding 8'D*
But yee I definitely want to work even if I sound like a broken record lol, it's somehow become my biggest goal xD
Aaaaaaaaaaaa thank you TT__TT I agree, we really needed this to happen for the holidays I am overjoyed huhu, we will finally have living expenses :3 It'll definitely make Thanksgiving all the more special : D


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> Yeahh haha school has been really rough on me this semester, so as things are settling down, I'm slowly making my way back to internet life ; A;
> Ohh actually, I'm not sure how much that would be because I never sell sketches oTL
> That was a gift to a friend, but if you're really set on that style, we could work something out privately.
> And ahhh ;__; you're too sweet! It means a lot to me to be considered as such!



I've been getting distracted by work and Final Fantasy lately... and GameGrumps xD
Well, they are beautiful! Will def PM/note you when I figure out what I'd want sketched and see what we can do ^^
No problem :D your art is very unique and adorable, yet can be so detailed it's crazy!!

Are you able to do stuff like Mario/Luigi, Jack Skellington and Katniss? lol.


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> I've been getting distracted by work and Final Fantasy lately... and GameGrumps xD
> Well, they are beautiful! Will def PM/note you when I figure out what I'd want sketched and see what we can do ^^
> No problem :D your art is very unique and adorable, yet can be so detailed it's crazy!!
> 
> Are you able to do stuff like Mario/Luigi, Jack Skellington and Katniss? lol.



awhh ;-; thank you <33 And I could try, although they would most likely be stylized ' v'


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*THINKING OF OPENING A SHOP FOR THANKSGIVING + ADOPTABLES*

So, I set up an adoptables shop centuries ago and never used it, so I'm thinking of just combining an adoptable + art shop for this thanksgiving break. ' w' I will be closing it again once break is over, and then re-opening it for winter break. However, I don't know what style I should sell. Is there a specific style you would like to buy from me with tbt? Please leave suggestions and examples. ^^ Much appreciated!


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> awhh ;-; thank you <33 And I could try, although they would most likely be stylized ' v'
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *THINKING OF OPENING A SHOP FOR THANKSGIVING + ADOPTABLES*
> 
> So, I set up an adoptables shop centuries ago and never used it, so I'm thinking of just combining an adoptable + art shop for this thanksgiving break. ' w' I will be closing it again once break is over, and then re-opening it for winter break. However, I don't know what style I should sell. Is there a specific style you would like to buy from me with tbt? Please leave suggestions and examples. ^^ Much appreciated!



Of course!! 

I think you should offer sketches, monochrome-colored sketches and bloops! :D
If willing to do non-chibi busts that'd be really cool too, but not sure how much time you'd like to put into them (cuz I know you'll get stacked with requests lol)


----------



## boujee

omg
I hope there's a rlc option(I think I messaged you something like this before but idk), like if you're offering adoptables it should be both tbt and rlc(kinda like deviantart 500 points/5.00), but I'm also not sure about tbt conversions.

I agree with everything Kain mention.


----------



## kyukon

Gamzee said:


> ...



Can you please explain this a bit better? ;; Also, would you suggest I do the adoptables offer-style then? And set a base-price and then allow people to offer? Or just a base-price? If there is no clear idea of a conversion, this might be otherwise difficult for me to do. But thanks for your feedback! <33 Always appreciated

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> ...



Thanks for this feedback! I will definitely keep it in mind. 
Is there a specific style you would prefer over the others, though?


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> Can you please explain this a bit better? ;; Also, would you suggest I do the adoptables offer-style then? And set a base-price and then allow people to offer? Or just a base-price? If there is no clear idea of a conversion, this might be otherwise difficult for me to do. But thanks for your feedback! <33 Always appreciated
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this feedback! I will definitely keep it in mind.
> Is there a specific style you would prefer over the others, though?


I think your bloops would get lots of requests lol. Maybe pixel though too, to get more examples for when you add them onto your RLCs.


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> I think your bloops would get lots of requests lol. Maybe pixel though too, to get more examples for when you add them onto your RLCs.



ok, thank you Kain ^^
I agree, I think I will be able to do the most amount of art if it's something simpler.


----------



## boujee

kyukon said:


> Can you please explain this a bit better? ;; Also, would you suggest I do the adoptables offer-style then? And set a base-price and then allow people to offer? Or just a base-price? If there is no clear idea of a conversion, this might be otherwise difficult for me to do. But thanks for your feedback! <33 Always appreciated




Sure!
I think you should already have a base-set price(since a lot of people aren't so happy with auctions) but that power is up to you.
I thought a rlc option(for a offer) would be good since personally; I don't have much tbt but I wouldn't mind offering rlc(idea from deviantart since the artist who's offering a adopt has both the site currency available and also a rlc option).


----------



## Jint

I'm with Kain ' u ' !! Would definitely be down for busts but sketches are lovely too ♥
​


----------



## Gracelia

hi kyu~
++ agree with kain too & your pixels are really nice, don't think ive seen offered before


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Agree with Kain ;D yup also love those pixels^__^ They're all so lovely <3


----------



## himeki

I really liked those pixel chibis you did a while ago! ;v;


----------



## kyukon

Thanks so much everyone for your input!
I really appreciate it a lot!! I will try to set up my shop over the course of the day. ^^
If I don't get around to finishing it by today, it's because my family has eaten me aha
I hope you all who celebrate Thanksgiving have a great one and otherwise, have a great day! <3


----------



## kyukon

Leaves this here
shameless advertising (?,,•ω•,,)
I'm the "yellow" voice!


----------



## Miharu

kyukon said:


> Leaves this here
> shameless advertising (?,,•ω•,,)
> I'm the "yellow" voice!



AHH this video is amazing!!! ; v; You and your friends did amazing ahh you guys all have such lovely and captivating voices!! >//v//<


----------



## kyukon

Miharu said:


> AHH this video is amazing!!! ; v; You and your friends did amazing ahh you guys all have such lovely and captivating voices!! >//v//<



aaaaaa thanks so much for listening and indulging me ahaha ; -; <33
we tried hard, thanks so much!


----------



## Miharu

kyukon said:


> aaaaaa thanks so much for listening and indulging me ahaha ; -; <33
> we tried hard, thanks so much!



Ahh I can definitely see that!! You guys did great!! Good luck with your Chorus battle!!! I hope you guys win!! <33


----------



## KainAronoele

That was super great :D
May have also added it to one of my playlists /cough


----------



## kyukon

I caved and bought Happy Home Designer today ; q;
I hope it's worth it hhh

also! my half of an AT with ssvv~
not sure if I already shared the pixel, so I'll just share both o/


and thank you everyone who took the time to look at my video ; -;
if we pass this round, I'll be sure to keep sharing our pvs. 
as well as any other covers I happen to solo


Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> I caved and bought Happy Home Designer today ; q;
> I hope it's worth it hhh
> 
> also! my half of an AT with ssvv~
> not sure if I already shared the pixel, so I'll just share both o/
> 
> 
> and thank you everyone who took the time to look at my video ; -;
> if we pass this round, I'll be sure to keep sharing our pvs.
> as well as any other covers I happen to solo
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I believe you did share the pixel ^^
But ugh, that first piece is gorgeous ; o;
Stellar job as usual, Kyu!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> I caved and bought Happy Home Designer today ; q;
> I hope it's worth it hhh
> 
> also! my half of an AT with ssvv~
> not sure if I already shared the pixel, so I'll just share both o/
> 
> 
> and thank you everyone who took the time to look at my video ; -;
> if we pass this round, I'll be sure to keep sharing our pvs.
> as well as any other covers I happen to solo
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hyuuuuuuu <3 So BEAUTIFUL the both of them :'O Love seeing these every time they go up and yuss that video is amazing! : D


----------



## ssvv227

kyukon said:


> I caved and bought Happy Home Designer today ; q;
> I hope it's worth it hhh
> 
> also! my half of an AT with ssvv~
> not sure if I already shared the pixel, so I'll just share both o/
> 
> 
> and thank you everyone who took the time to look at my video ; -;
> if we pass this round, I'll be sure to keep sharing our pvs.
> as well as any other covers I happen to solo
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thank you so much again for the trade <3333 i just adore them both!!!!


----------



## buuunii

kyukon said:


> Annnnd random pixel commissions:



omg how do you even color these teach me senpai


----------



## kyukon

In the process of drawing my oc along with my friend's oc and their respective signature pokemon
I really want to animate them but I don't have a program to do that with ;-;
if anyone has any suggestions for cheap programs I can use to animate, I would appreciate it a lot since it's something I would love to be able to do!


----------



## kelpy

kyukon said:


> In the process of drawing my oc along with my friend's oc and their respective signature pokemon
> I really want to animate them but I don't have a program to do that with ;-;
> if anyone has any suggestions for cheap programs I can use to animate, I would appreciate it a lot since it's something I would love to be able to do!



how about GraphicsGale? it's free and very easy. you can also just do your art in there, but there's no need to.
lovely art <3


----------



## kyukon

Pasta said:


> how about GraphicsGale? it's free and very easy. you can also just do your art in there, but there's no need to.
> lovely art <3



Thank you for the suggestion! I will definitely look it up!
And thank you!


----------



## Goth

Use firealpaca mate

- - - Post Merge - - -

also you can use paintool sai bianary brushes


----------



## kelpy

L o t t i e said:


> Use firealpaca mate
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also you can use paintool sai bianary brushes



WAIT FIREALPACA HAS ANIMATION TOOLS?


----------



## kyukon

More pixel !!






I will check out firealpaca then, thank you!


----------



## Keitara

kyukon said:


> More pixel !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check out firealpaca then, thank you!


why soo beautifuul


HAIL KYU!


----------



## kyukon

Keitara said:


> why soo beautifuul
> 
> 
> HAIL KYU!



aaaaa ;-; thank you kei <3


----------



## mugii

kyukon said:


> More pixel !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check out firealpaca then, thank you!



goddamn its so detailed and beautiful! i love the anatomy too (the hands are on point omg)


----------



## BungoTheElf

kyukon said:


> More pixel !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check out firealpaca then, thank you!



kyuuu your art is amazing as ever how do you even,,,such beautiful flowers T____T and your coloring tooo aaaaaaa


----------



## kyukon

aaa thank you guys ;__;
I'm really enjoying these pixels
they're so clean and have a charming quality that regular digital art doesn't have I think ;;


----------



## kyukon

streaming for anyone with nothing to do on new years~
-----

stream is over! thanks everyone who came !!!
Happy New Years! <3


----------



## kyukon

working on some pv art 
how do you animate walking hhh


----------



## noizora

holy gosh this is amazing so glad you bumped this up


----------



## kyukon

noizora said:


> holy gosh this is amazing so glad you bumped this up



aaaa thank you for stopping in noizora (｡' u'｡)/


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> working on some pv art
> how do you animate walking hhh



that looks so cute aahhhhh

oh yeah, on another note, i was browsing the TERA forums and i saw your shop lol. are you still open there?


----------



## ACNLover10

Wow your art is beautiful, it's like a realistic anime. Nice job!


----------



## kyukon

MayorEvvie said:


> that looks so cute aahhhhh
> 
> oh yeah, on another note, i was browsing the TERA forums and i saw your shop lol. are you still open there?



Hey! Yes, I'm still open there, but I have a waitlist at the moment. 
If you don't mind waiting, feel free to bump up the thread with an order or pm me there o/



ACNLover10 said:


> Wow your art is beautiful, it's like a realistic anime. Nice job!



Thanks so much for your comment! :]


----------



## kyukon

Also, first time having to draw a gemsona 
They're quite fun because they're so simple haha


Spoiler


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> Also, first time having to draw a gemsona
> They're quite fun because they're so simple haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler



THAT IS BEAUTY

and ill get back to you later about the tera order!


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> working on some pv art
> how do you animate walking hhh


Now it's either just me, but it looks like they're walking backward instead of forward.
That could just be the frame count or how it's animated, but regardless, they're cute!

And that Gem is amazing, great work!


----------



## Keitara

kyukon said:


> Also, first time having to draw a gemsona
> They're quite fun because they're so simple haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler



THEM LIPS ;OO;

beautiful art Kyu like always


----------



## Squidward

This art is so good I could cry!


----------



## kyukon

Hyogo said:


> Now it's either just me, but it looks like they're walking backward instead of forward.
> That could just be the frame count or how it's animated, but regardless, they're cute!
> 
> And that Gem is amazing, great work!



it's probably not just you haha
it was my first time animating walking and I had to re-do the guy's animation like 10 times to be remotely satisfied
I'm going to have to look up walking animation and try again I think haha ;-;
thanks for your comment!

----

thank you kei and squid! ; y; <3


----------



## kyukon

practicing my walking animation some more
I think it's never going to look natural simply because I'm too lazy to add more than 3 frames hahaa


----------



## Chiisanacx

AAAHHH I love your art <33
And your animation is so cute c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> practicing my walking animation some more
> I think it's never going to look natural simply because I'm too lazy to add more than 3 frames hahaa



They're still so pretty/cute tho' <3 :'D


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> it's probably not just you haha
> it was my first time animating walking and I had to re-do the guy's animation like 10 times to be remotely satisfied
> I'm going to have to look up walking animation and try again I think haha ;-;
> thanks for your comment!


Best of luck on that! I do hope you make more though!



kyukon said:


> practicing my walking animation some more
> I think it's never going to look natural simply because I'm too lazy to add more than 3 frames hahaa


First one looks backwards while the third one looks forward, so it's definitely an improvement!


----------



## kyukon

more tera commissions


Spoiler


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> more tera commissions
> 
> 
> Spoiler



//screams
ILL BE BACK
when i get enough to actually sell this thing


----------



## Hyoshido

Kyu, the way you do eyes could blind a man! They're so shiny!

Impressive stuff like always! \o/


----------



## Nightmares

kyukon said:


> more tera commissions
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my gosh this is awesome


----------



## kyukon

MayorEvvie said:


> //screams
> ILL BE BACK
> when i get enough to actually sell this thing



what server do you play one evvie?
we should play together some time ' v')/



Hyogo said:


> Kyu, the way you do eyes could blind a man! They're so shiny!
> 
> Impressive stuff like always! \o/



muhahaha my plan is working..... >:^)
and thank you as always :'D



Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh this is awesome



 thank you !! o/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

It's Tera beauty incarnate in all these Tera pieces, Kyu（*?▽｀*）


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> what server do you play one evvie?
> we should play together some time ' v')/
> 
> 
> 
> muhahaha my plan is working..... >:^)
> and thank you as always :'D
> 
> 
> 
> thank you !! o/



I'm on Tempest Reach, but my character is like level 33 because my computer wouldn't let it work for about a month o.o


----------



## kyukon

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm on Tempest Reach, but my character is like level 33 because my computer wouldn't let it work for about a month o.o



ohh!! that's fine ^^
I don't mind helping you level or anything like that
My main is Celsyia, so add me and we can play some time!


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> ohh!! that's fine ^^
> I don't mind helping you level or anything like that
> My main is Celsyia, so add me and we can play some time!



I'll add you when I next get on!


----------



## kyukon

drew this quick sketch for a friend !! I've never watched this anime but the characters are so cute and easy to draw hhh


Spoiler


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> drew this quick sketch for a friend !! I've never watched this anime but the characters are so cute and easy to draw hhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler



DEAR LORD THATS AWESOME


----------



## Hyoshido

kyukon said:


> muhahaha my plan is working..... >:^)


Truly horrific ;_;


----------



## kyukon

not art but
i literally spent five hours in queue for Blade and Soul....
someone destroy me and this game
on the plus side, my toon is really cute ; Q; i love him so much






my IGN is Ikuto and I'm on the old man cho server if anyone brave enough is also playing o/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> not art but
> i literally spent five hours in queue for Blade and Soul....
> someone destroy me and this game
> on the plus side, my toon is really cute ; Q; i love him so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my IGN is Ikuto and I'm on the old man cho server if anyone brave enough is also playing o/



Nuuuuuuuuuu Kyuuuuuu I ended up on Mushin because endless queue xD I also started this but if you ask me I may switch to Old Man Cho haha ;D would be fun to play it with you :3 +I might wait a week for queue to go down blah :'P

Whoot switched and here are my two lovelies ;v;-

Blade Master Hiyoi-



Spoiler











Force Master Maoka-



Spoiler











hyaaaaa hope to get in soon to try it out, in the meantime Tera hehe :3


----------



## himeki

I am not looking forward to the queue ;w;


----------



## kyukon

Kairi-Kitten said:


> ...



What's a stormcaster???? omg they're so like creepily pretty though haha :')
Like eerie I bet you will do great in pvp * V* hohoho


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> What's a stormcaster???? omg they're so like creepily pretty though haha :')
> Like eerie I bet you will do great in pvp * V* hohoho



OMFG LOL I meant Force Master 8'D but thank you haha looking forward to trying her out :'D


----------



## kyukon

Spoiler











our second entry in the chorus battle!
I hope you'll take some time to listen to it ;-;
this entry meant a lot to my group ahaha


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our second entry in the chorus battle!
> I hope you'll take some time to listen to it ;-;
> this entry meant a lot to my group ahaha



Such a different turn with this one, but still super beautiful!!
Gosh, I really hope you guys win, you guys are amazing!
And whoop whoop for those bigger parts ;D lol..


----------



## derezzed

kyukon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our second entry in the chorus battle!
> I hope you'll take some time to listen to it ;-;
> this entry meant a lot to my group ahaha



Dang, this sounds great. And that's honestly a bit of an understatement! I really admire the work that your group put into that video and song :-]
That being said, it's crazy that you're really good at both singing and drawing, kyukon. I really love your art! :-o
I feel like there's always this awesome quality to whatever you draw, and everything's so nice to look at, haha. Your gallery is the ultimate source of eyecandy.


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> Such a different turn with this one, but still super beautiful!!
> Gosh, I really hope you guys win, you guys are amazing!
> And whoop whoop for those bigger parts ;D lol..



ahhh thank you for listening Kain <33
I hope so too but I'm kind of nervous bc the other groups really stepped up their game this round!
and ikr.... haha ;; although I kinda ruined my second solo oops



derezzed said:


> Dang, this sounds great. And that's honestly a bit of an understatement! I really admire the work that your group put into that video and song :-]
> That being said, it's crazy that you're really good at both singing and drawing, kyukon. I really love your art! :-o
> I feel like there's always this awesome quality to whatever you draw, and everything's so nice to look at, haha. Your gallery is the ultimate source of eyecandy.



ahhhh thank you so much for your kind compliments  <33
I'm really glad you enjoy my work! It means a lot to me that you take the time to look (and listen to) my stuff o/


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> ahhh thank you for listening Kain <33
> I hope so too but I'm kind of nervous bc the other groups really stepped up their game this round!
> and ikr.... haha ;; although I kinda ruined my second solo oops
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh thank you so much for your kind compliments  <33
> I'm really glad you enjoy my work! It means a lot to me that you take the time to look (and listen to) my stuff o/



I have faith in you guys ^^
What?! How? It all sounded beautiful to me!


----------



## KainAronoele

Double post - .-


----------



## buuunii

kyukon said:


> not art but
> i literally spent five hours in queue for Blade and Soul....
> someone destroy me and this game
> on the plus side, my toon is really cute ; Q; i love him so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my IGN is Ikuto and I'm on the old man cho server if anyone brave enough is also playing o/


What what what is this i need this what what what


----------



## himeki

hi o/ i'm trying to reply to your art thread on TERA but it says it's locked? have you stopped doing them?


----------



## kyukon

buuunii said:


> What what what is this i need this what what what



Yas yas yas join and play with me



MayorEvvie said:


> hi o/ i'm trying to reply to your art thread on TERA but it says it's locked? have you stopped doing them?



Oh really! I didnt know that the mods locked it! I was kind of on hiatus so its understandable though ^^; but yes, if you want to order, just send me a pm here with the info and the style you want


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> Yas yas yas join and play with me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really! I didnt know that the mods locked it! I was kind of on hiatus so its understandable though ^^; but yes, if you want to order, just send me a pm here with the info and the style you want



oh ok :'D


----------



## kyukon

MayorEvvie said:


> oh ok :'D



I tried commenting in your gallery but I guess you don't check there often ; -;
your pms are closed and I'm unable to vm you your finished commission!
please clear your inbox so I can send it to you o/


----------



## kyukon

im alive
come watch me color some stuff

,,,,,,,
,,,
or don't :")
new stream link is here:
https://picarto.tv/kyukon



edit;;
stream is over now, thank you!!


----------



## kyukon

streaming again,,,,
on a sunday night because I have due dates ;__;


----------



## kyukon

streaming again, working on chorus battle shenanigans wwww
https://picarto.tv/kyukon


----------



## kyukon

Will be streaming my side of some overdue art trades ~
Please join if you have time !

Will also be streaming the Black Butler live action movie \o/
(picarto link is in the post above)


----------



## kyukon

Stream is over now !! thank you for coming guys !! ; 7;


----------



## Chicha

Aw dang, I just missed your stream. XD Anyway, just wanted to say your art is wonderful! I took a look at your tumblr and really like the amount of styles you have. Your pixel art with Salamence is amazing!! *o*


----------



## kyukon

toukool said:


> Aw dang, I just missed your stream. XD Anyway, just wanted to say your art is wonderful! I took a look at your tumblr and really like the amount of styles you have. Your pixel art with Salamence is amazing!! *o*



Sorry about that! ; -;
I will stream again closer to my evening time next time in that case. ^^
Thank you for checking out my art! It means a lot to me! ;-;


----------



## kyukon

Streaming! 
Working on future Mystic Messenger merchandise!


----------



## Chicha

Yay, joining in. Looks super cute so far! ;v;


----------



## Bunnilla

joining stream for 2nd time lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Poofed for daily challenge in MMO but it looked absolutely gorgeous thanks for the stream Kyu <3


----------



## kyukon

thanks for coming guys !! ; 0;
your company meant a lot to me as always ! <3


----------



## kyukon

streaming another mystic messenger kid!
you're welcome to join if you have the time \o/
https://picarto.tv/kyukon


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Thanks for the stream Kyu <3 looks beautiful so far : D


----------



## Bunnilla

Nuuu I was asleep x. x y kyu lol


----------



## kyukon

ShayminSkies said:


> Nuuu I was asleep x. x y kyu lol



aaaaah gomen shaymin :[
next time I will try to stream earlier for you guys!!


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> aaaaah gomen shaymin :[
> next time I will try to stream earlier for you guys!!



Aw dang I got excited thinking you were streaming xD
Was like FINALLY I'm up for one lol.

Everyone has such different schedules and time zones, so hard to know a good time to stream huh > .<
I'm sure your work has been beautiful as always though <3


----------



## kyukon

I was going to stream tonight but my pen pressure sensitivity wasn't working.
It took my laptop so long to reboot that my motivation decided to go out.
So I will stream tomorrow! Just a heads up. :")
I plan on working on Jumin Han for those curious \o/

Also, this isn't a drawing, but I uploaded a cover on youtube recently!
I really appreciate the support you guys have given me in the past with my singing. ; 0;
Thank you all for your encouragement aha


----------



## Bunnilla

kyukon said:


> I was going to stream tonight but my pen pressure sensitivity wasn't working.
> It took my laptop so long to reboot that my motivation decided to go out.
> So I will stream tomorrow! Just a heads up. :")
> I plan on working on Jumin Han for those curious \o/
> 
> Also, this isn't a drawing, but I uploaded a cover on youtube recently!
> I really appreciate the support you guys have given me in the past with my singing. ; 0;
> Thank you all for your encouragement aha



liked your video and subbed, you deserve the support <3


----------



## kyukon

ShayminSkies said:


> liked your video and subbed, you deserve the support <3



awww ;-; thanks so much for taking the time to listen, shaymin!!
It means a lot to me, really!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kyuuuuu gorgeous cover :'D <3 another thumbs up from me : D 
I always love hearing your voice⃛ヾ(๑❛ ▿ ◠๑ )

*whispers* I shall try and catch the stream, my precious Jumin <3 :')


----------



## Chicha

You did a wonderful job on the cover! Very nice! Will try to catch your stream tomorrow, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kyukon

Today was national coffee day!! Needless to say, I've had too much caffeine aha
Anyways, the stream is up for those who would like to join me. ^^
https://picarto.tv/kyukon


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> Today was national coffee day!! Needless to say, I've had too much caffeine aha
> Anyways, the stream is up for those who would like to join me. ^^
> https://picarto.tv/kyukon



My precious Jumin Han <3 thanks so much for the good laughs and the relaxing stream B) <3 sleep well Kyu^.^


----------



## Bunnilla

rip me missed again cause I was asleep lol


----------



## kyukon

stream is on o/
https://picarto.tv/kyukon

working on 707


----------



## Bunnilla

coming! ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

I WANNA ADOPT IT RIGHT NOW




- - - Post Merge - - -

(stream inside joke, don't look at me funny XD)


----------



## Keitara

This comment has been made in memorial of Keitara, who died in Kyu's stream due to lack of sleep


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> This comment has been made in memorial of Keitara, who died in Kyu's stream due to lack of sleep



kEI YOU NEED TO SLEEP ;; ITS NOT GOOD FOR YOUUUUUUUUU AND SINPAI SHOULDNT GET ILL


----------



## kyukon

Oh gosh hahaha lots of stream fun LOL
btw, kei! I am streaming the rest now if you have time to watch
I can't do it later because I'm expecting company ^^;;


----------



## kyukon

xxxxx


----------



## kyukon

hi guys!! I finally opened up my tictail shop!
I don't know how many of you actually read these updates when I bump up this gallery, but I do know a lot of you have been following my mystic messenger series!

So what I want to say is that I have finally put the mystic messenger charms up for preorder!
You can visit my shop here, for more details!

The preorders will be up until *December 28th*!

Even if you can't order anything, I would appreciate any retweets or reblogs, as they will undoubtedly really help me out in getting these more publicity.

Thanks so much for your support in everything I do guys!! ;___;
I cant tell you enough how much I really appreciate it, so much.


----------



## himeki

YEE YOU OPENED THEM!! will def order soon yaaaaa!!


----------



## Bunnilla

Retweeted and "liked" your post kyu! ^^ I had a peek and they are adorable o:


----------



## KainAronoele

Ahh Kyuuu they look so good!
I think ZEN is my fav of the ones you drew, he looks so cute lol


----------



## kyukon

Thanks so much guys!! ; y;


----------



## kyukon

Alola my friends!!
Christmas is fast approaching and if any of you play sun or moon, I have a *giveaway* available to you!
unfortunately, this isn't related to art ;;; But you have the opportunity to win a free Buzzwole or Pheromosa!
So I hope if you have the game, you try to participate in it because it can be lots of fun!

Also I'll slap a pic I did for it on here since my gallery is sad as of late ahaha ;;;


Spoiler











(psst click "giveaway" to be redirected for the deets!!)
thanks guys!!


----------



## derezzed

ahh wow!! It's so nice of you to host a giveaway like that, kyukon :-o
I'll definitely be participating, haha.
And the new art looks stunning!! I love how you draw eyes + hair and the outfits are wonderful too. Your work is always incredible :'-)


----------



## kyukon

derezzed said:


> ahh wow!! It's so nice of you to host a giveaway like that, kyukon :-o
> I'll definitely be participating, haha.
> And the new art looks stunning!! I love how you draw eyes + hair and the outfits are wonderful too. Your work is always incredible :'-)



You're welcome!! I hope you take the opportunity to spread the world to anyone who may be interested as well \o/
And thanks so much!! ;; Although I can't take credit for the outfits since they're from the game haha :") <3


----------



## Chicha

Your new art's so adorable! I agree, eyes and hair are definitely your strength. I love how dynamic your poses are as well. Keep up the great work. <3


----------



## Orieii

Your art is lovely~ <3


----------



## kyukon

leaving this link here for anyone who wants to watch me color a commission ' v' )/
https://picarto.tv/kyukon


----------



## kyukon

kyukon said:


> leaving this link here for anyone who wants to watch me color a commission ' v' )/
> https://picarto.tv/kyukon



uuuuu last time the stream died, so I'm trying again haha
so far it seems to be working better than last time \o/


----------



## kyukon

For my 1k sub video! I made personal translyrics for a song I really enjoy. 
Also happy holidays guys!!

[video]【kyukon】 Eine Kleine - アイネクライネ (English) 【Thank you for 1k Subs!】 [/video]

I'm also thinking of having a freebie event some time between Christmas and New Years, so keep an eye out for it!
I'll either make a new thread for it or edit my title here and host it here. \o/


----------



## Nightmares

Aaah I really love your style ;;


----------



## kyukon

Thank you Nightmares!! 

Also reminder that the Pok?mon event is still running until tonight! So if you are interested in a battle ready Buzzwole or Pheromosa, put a Yungoos named Bread one the GTS asking for one!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## kyukon

kyukon said:


> Thank you Nightmares!!
> 
> Also reminder that the Pok?mon event is still running until tonight! So if you are interested in a battle ready Buzzwole or Pheromosa, put a Yungoos named Bread one the GTS asking for one!
> Merry Christmas!



Hey guys! Since a lot of people were unable to participate in the event due people not understanding how to ask for a Pheromosa/Buzzwhole when having not seen them yet in the Dex, I'll be extending this event until the end of the 26th!
So if you would still like one, please don't worry. You can put a Yungoos any time up for trade all through tomorrow and I'll try my best to get to it. 

If you don't know how to ask for a Pokemon on GTS when you have not yet encountered them in your game, click here.


----------



## kyukon

Bump! Please take advantage of the event if you haven't already!


----------



## himeki

kyukon said:


> For my 1k sub video! I made personal translyrics for a song I really enjoy.
> Also happy holidays guys!!
> 
> [video]【kyukon】 Eine Kleine - アイネクライネ (English) 【Thank you for 1k Subs!】 [/video]
> 
> I'm also thinking of having a freebie event some time between Christmas and New Years, so keep an eye out for it!
> I'll either make a new thread for it or edit my title here and host it here. \o/



omg!! i just listened to this and its so beautiful! your voice is so nice *o*


----------



## kyukon

himeki said:


> omg!! i just listened to this and its so beautiful! your voice is so nice *o*



Thank you so much Evvie ; u;
I really appreciate you listening!


----------



## Bunnilla

Kyu I can't see your vid for some reason? I tried days earlier and it says something about it not being available to me idk


----------



## kyukon

Bunnilla said:


> Kyu I can't see your vid for some reason? I tried days earlier and it says something about it not being available to me idk



Yeah, it seems that it's licensed and therefore blocked from viewing in the US ;;
But you should be able to listen to it on my soundcloud!


----------



## Eudial

I really like the tutorials you posted. Will be using them in the future, thanks!!


----------



## kyukon

Eudial said:


> I really like the tutorials you posted. Will be using them in the future, thanks!!



Thank you! I'm glad you found them helpful!


----------



## Stepheroo

You may not remember me, but I just wanted to bump
this so more people could see your beautiful art!
You made this for me like 2 years ago or so and I still cherish the hell out of it and coo over it on occasion. 


*Just keep being precious ok bye. ☆*





​


----------



## kyukon

Stepheroo said:


> .....



Of course I remember you Steph!!!
I was wondering where you went since I haven't seen you around the Museum ;~;
I'm so happy you still treasure that piece! ;;
And thank you so much, you're so sweet! :")

*@all*





Alternatively!!! My Mystic Messenger charms finally arrived!
I have sent charms to everyone who pre-ordered theirs' earlier today! US orders should arrive by this Friday, while out of US orders should arrive within the next 2 weeks! Please check the shipping address I sent to you to double check this! 

There are still charms in stock in all styles, so if you haven't already and would like to pick one up, please visit my shop, here! ʕ♡˙ᴥ˙♡ʔ

Also to all who commissioned me, I'm really sorry for being so slow with commissions! I had to temporarily put my work on hold in order to assemble and send this merchandise! But now that it's finished, I'll be finishing them up withing the week. ^^ Thank you for your patience! <3


----------



## Stepheroo

kyukon said:


> Of course I remember you Steph!!!
> I was wondering where you went since I haven't seen you around the Museum ;~;
> I'm so happy you still treasure that piece! ;;
> And thank you so much, you're so sweet! :")



I had a lot going on lol. I still do but I'm able manage it all a lot better now (at the moment).

And of course I still treasure it! I'm so glad you are still creating art. I can see the style change after over l years and that's s cool to see how it ha cool to see how it has evolved. & no way, you're sweet :,>


----------



## kyukon

Stepheroo said:


> ....



No worries! I understand! Regardless, I'm really happy to see you back!
There is a new presence of artists and stuff has changed, but it seems like you're managing to settle in fine again. o/
And yeah! My style has definitely evolved haha
Not to say I can't do what I used to but I have been having fun with experiementing!


----------



## Stepheroo

kyukon said:


> No worries! I understand! Regardless, I'm really happy to see you back!
> There is a new presence of artists and stuff has changed, but it seems like you're managing to settle in fine again. o/
> And yeah! My style has definitely evolved haha
> Not to say I can't do what I used to but I have been having fun with experiementing!



I've always just been a Museum and basement dweller anyway lol.
and I've always loved your style but your new experimentation is very nice as well!

your re such n talented little nugget! everything you make looks so huggable <3


----------



## Finnian

lmao are you ever gonna do an artist alley?


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> lmao are you ever gonna do an artist alley?



Hey Finnian! Long time no see! ^^
I've been wanting to do one for literally years but it's been really hard getting into a venue. ;;;
Plus, I don't have enough money to really get myself started with that much merch rip
It would definitely be a huge gamble, especially since in general, I'm not a well-known artist aha ;;


----------



## KainAronoele

The charms look so great!!
Do you mind sharing where you got them done from?  I've been wanting to make key chains/charms for a while and those came out so well!


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> The charms look so great!!
> Do you mind sharing where you got them done from?  I've been wanting to make key chains/charms for a while and those came out so well!



Of course! :> I got them done from Acorn Press!


----------

